# Anyone parting with a bike



## coco69 (9 Apr 2010)

Road bike or hybrid(pref 700 wheels) for a guy 6ft and north west area anything considered max of £300 thanks


----------



## PpPete (12 Apr 2010)

I'm selling a frame suitable for 6 footers on fleabay at present - it's not that valuable and you'd have plenty of change for wheels & gears etc if you wanted to build one up yourself. PM me if interested.


----------



## coco69 (13 Apr 2010)

Thanks pete but we are looking for a complete bike really,cannondale 700 ideally or giant,specialized etc..


----------



## ELL (14 Apr 2010)

I have a Ridgeback Genesis day 02 few years old but I'm in Kent


----------



## bhodgkiss (15 Apr 2010)

Hi mate,

I have an as new £900 2007 Specialized Globe Pro carbon hybrid bike, 55cm, loads of carbon on it (bars, post, rear end, forks!), for £375 but am down London way, its mint,

Thanks
Ben


----------



## coco69 (4 May 2010)

any bad boys for sale?


----------

